# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Hidden Patio Wiring - Steel box beams

## Salem

Hi, I'm looking for some guidance on what my options are for managing wiring on a steel patio Gable roof.
My preference is to ensure as much as the wiring is hidden out of site. 
The best way I can think to achieve this is to hide the cabling in the box beams & have flex conduit placed at the joins where the cables would need to exit the beam and cross into another.
The 2 fans will sit on the lower cross beams while 3 sets of lights would go into the peak of the roof. 
A couple concerns raised to me are: Cutting 16 - 20mm holes in the beams for the cables to feed through. (Structural Integrity)
Some trades may choose to run conduit in parrallel to the beam for ease of installation. 
*ive attached an old photo. File uploads not working at the moment. will try again later. 
Appreciate the input, thanks

----------


## cyclic

You have answered your own question.
Everything must run in conduit be it hard or flex conduit.
Structural integrity will not be compromised by hole sawing the necessary holes.
If possible, feed all the conduits through the beams yourself with a draw wire inside, then your Sparky can pull his cables as necessary.
You may have to consult with a Sparky first as to where the entry point will be because the pic does not help.

----------

